# php, mysql i Ł

## radek-s

Witam!

Konfiguracja php i mysql standardowa (domyślna) całość na utf8.

przy sortowaniu w php litera Ł wędruje na koniec...

czym to może być spowodowane?

----------

## lsdudi

Standardowe kodowanie utf-8 właśnie w ten sposób działa, sortowanie jest robione na podstawie kodów liczbowych znaków.

O ile abc się dobrze sortują bo mają znaki a.b.c  kodowane jak w ascii czyli odpowiednio 97,98,99. o tyle polskie ogonki nie posiadają kodu w ascii i mają dużo większe reprezentacje liczbowe. 

Jak to "naprawić" akurat na mysql nie wiem. Akurat od tej bazy trzymam się z daleka :]. Poczytaj. może wystarczy zmienić język czy reguły sortowania.

----------

## elTimo

sprawdz:

```

select * from tab order by str COLLATE utf8_polish_ci

```

----------

## radek-s

to sie zawiodłem....

problem sortowania wynika z tego, ze array_multisort dla tablicy wielowymiarowej nie obsługuje kodowania utf....

pobierając dane z bazy mysql są ładnie posortowane...

----------

